# rb26dett swap on a s12 silvia



## mr.kivi (May 12, 2008)

we have done an rb26 swap on as12 silvia here in finnland, back in 2004 i bought an rb26 from a r34-gtr skyline and an transmission from a r33 gts-t.
now i have been driving with it for about 2 year, as a daily driver. me and my friends have added some performance parts on it, things like tomei pistons, eagle conrods, hks cams, hks gt2530 turbos, 800cc injectors, apexi power FC, act 3-disc carbon clutch... cannot remember everything....

but it works pretty well as a street car...

maybe you think it is too :lame: ? let me know your opinion.


----------



## sak1782 (May 20, 2008)

mr.kivi said:


> we have done an rb26 swap on as12 silvia here in finnland, back in 2004 i bought an rb26 from a r34-gtr skyline and an transmission from a r33 gts-t.
> now i have been driving with it for about 2 year, as a daily driver. me and my friends have added some performance parts on it, things like tomei pistons, eagle conrods, hks cams, hks gt2530 turbos, 800cc injectors, apexi power FC, act 3-disc carbon clutch... cannot remember everything....
> 
> but it works pretty well as a street car...
> ...




I am actaully in the process of collecting parts to do this myself. I have a rb26dett and an rb25 tranny sitting in my garage right now. 

I have a TON of questions for you guys. First and foremost, what did you do with the tranny tunnel to get everything to fit? I was thinking of cutting the whole thing out, and welding in a tunnel from an s13. What did you use for the crossmember? how far forward did you have to mount the engine, and what did you use for a radiator? It doesnt look like there will be much room at all for a fan. 

I just joined this site, but have been hiding in the shadows for about 5 months, reading on different posts. Im also a member of club-s12.org, under the same SN. 

Please shoot me a pm, or better yet, and email here at work.

[email protected]

Id really like to see some pictures of the build, and if you have any, some vids of the car completed 

Thanks a ton in advance!!!

Scott


----------



## mr.kivi (May 12, 2008)

we basted the tranny tunnel with hammers until it stretched enough to fit the rb25 tranny... maybe not the best way... cutting and welding sounds better. the engine is mounted pretty far forward, and we used a custom radiator. i am not as good in english as i should be for writing these technical things, so... if you could explain to me what a crossmember does? if it means the engine mounts, they are custom made, and for the trannys mounting i think we used the ones that came with the tranny.


----------



## sak1782 (May 20, 2008)

do you have any pictures? could you PM me a link please 

Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## mr.kivi (May 12, 2008)

check your E-mail...


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*hell yeah*

throw me some pictures of you baby?

send me a email or pm at [email protected]

i have a 1993 s13 soon to have a fully built KA. 

im really digging the RB26DETT swap, it's really rare id like to see how you crammed that twin turbo devil under your hood.


----------



## mr.kivi (May 12, 2008)

mr-kivi - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## draconis (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats... though you did post it up on Club S12 also.


----------



## Vindictive12 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey I have an s12 and now I know a sawp for a rb26dett is possible but would I have to change other things like axles, driveshaft(s), transfer case, and differentials?


----------

